# The most terrifying thread on PerC



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

http://personalitycafe.com/entertainment-plaza/26395-choose-perc-member-give-hug.html
^

_*insert 12.58 foot pole*_












Watching people express affection in extravagantly(according to me anyway) sentimental ways produces large streams of "Aaaaarrrrrrggghhh" and "RUN AWAY" in my mind.

I can get over it for very short periods, but my_ "I can't take it anymore!" _programming tends to start up again eventually.

...
How may I overcome this weakness?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Where are you inserting the 12.58 foot pole?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Explore your aversion more in depth to find its root. Many emotions can create a sense of aversion.. it could even be a complex bundle of them. Are you put-off, disgusted, afraid, awkward.. what is the -Arrrrggghh-. Maybe you feel that expressing these things 'should' be less public because to you, these things are intimate - not to be seen by just anyone. Maybe you feel that its just corny, doubting the sincerity. Maybe.. I do not know, there are a lot of possibilities here and until you figure that out exactly - you're going to keep on inserting huge poles in places unknown to us.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree, @Almost!

I'm insanely hug-o-phobic. In my real life I won't let anyone so much as TOUCH me, let alone squeeze me to their chest (halp, I'm suffocating just thinking about it! :crying: ) 

Online, I have developed a huggable (and hugging) persona. I don't want to come across as - um - _cold_, after all.

I am a shame to my INFP race. :sad:


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

milti said:


> I agree, @_Almost_!
> 
> I'm insanely hug-o-phobic. In my real life I won't let anyone so much as TOUCH me, let alone squeeze me to their chest (halp, I'm suffocating just thinking about it! :crying: )
> 
> ...


you know how they make people with arachnophobia hold spiders?
well you should spend a day just snuggling with someone, its great ;D


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

INFantP said:


> you know how they make people with arachnophobia hold spiders?
> well you should spend a day just snuggling with someone, its great ;D


:shocked: That's like pushing someone with height sickness to the edge of a diving board and saying "jump, dammit, jump!"
To me that's pee-in-my-pants material. 

Of course, if the person was a cute _boy _and had the added bonus of being chubby and huggable like a teddy bear, I wouldn't say no... 

*goes off into real world to hunt for a @Mr. Meepers in real life*


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

milti said:


> :shocked: That's like pushing someone with height sickness to the edge of a diving board and saying "jump, dammit, jump!"
> To me that's pee-in-my-pants material.
> 
> Of course, if the person was a cute _boy _and had the added bonus of being chubby and huggable like a teddy bear, I wouldn't say no...
> ...


Or.... you can have a chocolate covered version called @The King Of Dreams.... Think of him as.... a @Mr. Meepers DIPPED IN CHOCOLATE!


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Why is it the most terrifying thread @Almost? Unless you find the hugging insincere, awkward, and/or cheesey.

The e-hugging adds warmth and harmony to the PerC members especially to those who are going through some rough time in their lives. It's also a way of remembering somebody. Overall, it's a feel good thread.

It's all your fault @Mr. Meepers for your suffocating hugs...

(Oh, I want to be suffocated now) :kitteh:


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

milti said:


> I agree, @_Almost_!
> 
> I'm insanely hug-o-phobic. In my real life I won't let anyone so much as TOUCH me, let alone squeeze me to their chest (halp, I'm suffocating just thinking about it! :crying: )
> 
> ...


I believe you were about to say something....*waits with a trashy magazine*


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

INTJellectual said:


> Why is it the most terrifying thread @Almost? Unless you find the hugging insincere, awkward, and/or cheesey.
> 
> The e-hugging adds warmth and harmony to the PerC members especially to those who are going through some rough time in their lives. It's also a way of remembering somebody. Overall, it's a feel good thread.
> 
> ...


*squishy hugs*


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Or.... you can have a chocolate covered version called @_The King Of Dreams_.... Think of him as.... a @_Mr. Meepers_ DIPPED IN CHOCOLATE!


ODD! I'm a chocolate too (the hot, sensual melting kind :wink: ) MOAR. The world needs moar hot chocolates! roud:


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

milti said:


> ODD! I'm a chocolate too (the hot, sensual melting kind :wink: ) MOAR. The world needs moar hot chocolates! roud:


*stands with milti*
We melt in your mouth, not in your hand :wink: LOL


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

World peace.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

milti said:


> World peace.


*sings song* EH-BO-NEE AND I-VOR-EEE!!!


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Almost said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/entertainment-plaza/26395-choose-perc-member-give-hug.html
> ^
> 
> _*insert 12.58 foot pole*_
> ...


Program your mind to read the word "hug" as "swift kick to the crotch" :crazy:
There ... Problem Solved :crazy:


In all seriousness, why do hugs bother you, including internet hugs? No judgement, just hard to give you advice unless I know why.




Enter at your own risk (Warning: grotesque amounts of affection beyond this point)

* *





Almost, so you don't feel left out, just incase you pressed the spoiler tag ... *ONE MILLION ENERGETIC HANDSHAKES* :crazy:



milti said:


> I agree, @_Almost_!
> 
> I'm insanely hug-o-phobic. In my real life I won't let anyone so much as TOUCH me, let alone squeeze me to their chest (halp, I'm suffocating just thinking about it! :crying: )
> 
> ...


I don't get enough hugs in real life, and I am a super affectionate person ... but I am also super shy sometimes  .... So I take it all out on YOU people >

lol Well that is slightly true, but I hugs you guys because I really, really, really want to hugs you guy :crying:




milti said:


> :shocked: That's like pushing someone with height sickness to the edge of a diving board and saying "jump, dammit, jump!"
> To me that's pee-in-my-pants material.
> 
> Of course, if the person was a cute _boy _and had the added bonus of being chubby and huggable like a teddy bear, I wouldn't say no...
> ...


:blushed::blushed::blushed: Meep *blush ... bashful*



The King Of Dreams said:


> Or.... you can have a chocolate covered version called @_The King Of Dreams_.... Think of him as.... a @_Mr. Meepers_ DIPPED IN CHOCOLATE!


So you are like a chocolate version of me? Does that make me a vanilla version of you? :shocked:
... You know, I hear chocolate and vanilla go good together :kitteh: *hugs* :kitteh:



INTJellectual said:


> Why is it the most terrifying thread @_Almost_? Unless you find the hugging insincere, awkward, and/or cheesey.
> 
> The e-hugging adds warmth and harmony to the PerC members especially to those who are going through some rough time in their lives. It's also a way of remembering somebody. Overall, it's a feel good thread.
> 
> ...


Meep *gives you big, firm, squeezing hugs*  ^__^ ... meep ^__^


The King Of Dreams said:


> *sings song* EH-BO-NEE AND I-VOR-EEE!!!


Meep ... More hugs


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol this thread reminded me of HOW BAD I FEEL when I hug people that I don't completely know want to hug me... I feel bad because I don't want to make anybody uncomfortable :/ One time I hugged this girl (INTP? ISTP?) I took french lessons with because she said I looked cute or something and I went all "AWWW HUUUUUG" and she backed away a bit but 15 year old me of course didn't think much of it and I went *huuuuuuug* and then she looked at me all O__o and I went "SHIIOHNO :O ARE YOU NOT A HUG PERSON?!" and she said "...no...." and I was all "AHAMAGAWD I'M SO SORRYYYYYYY UGHGHHGHGH" and she said "nah it's okay". Yeah :/ she was nice. she lent me her copy collected works edgar allen poe.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Program your mind to read the word "hug" as "swift kick to the crotch" :crazy:
> There ... Problem Solved :crazy:


Yeah, that should work! 


Mr. Meepers said:


> In all seriousness, why do hugs bother you, including internet hugs? No judgement, just hard to give you advice unless I know why.


I have no idea. Still trying to do what Promethea said. *confused shrug* Need more speculation time.


@_phony_ 
Ask prior perhaps?  
Physical contact of a movement restricting nature may not be what everyone finds comfortable.


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

I like hugs, but I kinda associate them with sexual feelings. I just use them as a way of expressing affection to people I fancy.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

@Mr. Meepers I'm the same way as you are. I love affection and I wish I got it more IRL. I would like to tell you that you encourage me and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_ I'm the same way as you are. I love affection and I wish I got it more IRL. I would like to tell you that you encourage me and I really appreciate it.


Wow. Thank you :blushed::kitteh::blushed:^__^


* *





*glomp*


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> What about hugging during sex :shocked:


Umm... Well, it's like this...










My grade would be "Lord-Voldemort-with-a-boner" awkward. :shocked:

For me it's like


















Sheldon-Penny awkward hug. I empathise :sad:










I can give you more examples of why me hugging someone is a wrong idea. :tongue:


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Mr. Meepers said:


> I'm a *notorious* hugger? Does that mean I'm evil >
> 
> Everyone gets loving hugs muahhahahahahahahahahaha > *hugs* :kitteh: hahahahahahahaha >
> 
> ...


Meepers, what have you done?! LOL


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

milti said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*makes wide puppy eyes*
So you don't even want to hug me :crying:



The King Of Dreams said:


> Meepers, what have you done?! LOL


I have no idea ...... ..... .... ... ... ... .. ... ... But I like it >


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> *makes wide puppy eyes*
> So you don't even want to hug me :crying:


 Teddy bears are different. I do like to hug teddy bears.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> HEY! I was hugging here before Meepers was even 'fresh meat'! :angry:
> 
> 
> But I still like his style :kitteh:


Oops I forgot you're a rainbow ^_^ I thought you were holding back hugs, lol. *hugs*



Mr. Meepers said:


> I'm a *notorious* hugger? Does that mean I'm evil >
> 
> Everyone gets loving hugs muahhahahahahahahahahaha > *hugs* :kitteh: hahahahahahahaha >


Yes you are! hahaha *hugs*



Mr. Meepers said:


> You can hug me until I am tender meat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell! LOL :laughing:


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Mr. Meepers said:


> *makes wide puppy eyes*
> So you don't even want to hug me :crying:
> 
> 
> ...


It's getting better in here!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

@INTJellectual I'd never hold back hugs..... *hugs*


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

@Choice (Almost) ... How is your phobia of the Hug Thread coming along?



INTJellectual said:


> Oops I forgot you're a rainbow ^_^ I thought you were holding back hugs, lol. *hugs*
> 
> 
> Yes you are! hahaha *hugs*
> ...


^__^

The King Of Dreams said I was once fresh meat ... and meat is better when it is tender, so, if I am not longer fresh, I want to be tenderized by hugs ^__^
Can hugs be a method of cooking too??
*hugs* ^__^



The King Of Dreams said:


> It's getting better in here!












^__^ *hugs*


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

anything in the game forum is terrifying to me. or any kinds of threads overflowing with mushiness in general.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> @_INTJellectual_ I'd never hold back hugs..... *hugs*


OOh okay, that's good.

*BIG hugs*



Mr. Meepers said:


> @_Choice_ (Almost) ... How is your phobia of the Hug Thread coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes sure. I guess you're now a tender juicy cooked meat ^_^


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

fihe said:


> anything in the game forum is terrifying to me. or *any kinds of threads overflowing with mushiness in general.*


Whatever you do, for the love of Nutella ... Don't read anything besides the first post in this thread 



INTJellectual said:


> Oh yes sure. I guess you're now a tender juicy cooked meat ^_^


^__^ hehehe *hugs and mushiness* ^__^

No @fihe, no ... Don't read this post ... it contains .... THE HUGS!!!!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Mr. Meepers said:


> @Choice (Almost) ... How is your phobia of the Hug Thread coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


............... I rest my case..........


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

INTJellectual said:


> OOh okay, that's good.
> 
> *BIG hugs*
> 
> ...


Seasoned to perfection :wink:


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

OH NOES! I suppose any thread with @Mr. Meepers is dangerous then.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

fihe said:


> OH NOES! I suppose any thread with @_Mr. Meepers_ is dangerous then.


Nah, he's alright. I greatly admire his decency of character and general adorableness 
from a distance.



Mr. Meepers said:


> @_Choice_ (Almost) ... How is your phobia of the Hug Thread coming along?


In fact, as long as I remain perfectly detached I experience no issues at all. :tongue:



fihe said:


> anything in the game forum is terrifying to me. or any kinds of threads overflowing with mushiness in general.


Anything in the game forum? Why? It looks to be a lot of casual, spammy fun to me. And Mafia's pretty peachy. (Join one later?) 

===

Sorry. I still can't come up with a good explanation outside of Tastes Like Diabetes - Television Tropes & Idioms & "it's (maybe) the emotionality of it (I think???)"

Lemme take another long stretch of absence.


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

milti said:


> I agree, @_Almost_!
> 
> I'm insanely hug-o-phobic. In my real life I won't let anyone so much as TOUCH me, let alone squeeze me to their chest (halp, I'm suffocating just thinking about it! :crying: )
> 
> ...


LOL same, you are not a shame, you just dont give physical affection freely. A few people in my classes at college actually think im gay or asexual because i refuse hugs moments with those melodramatic girls in (quite fittingly) the drama class. XD its kind of funny now i think about it.


----------

